# [adjective][species]



## makyo (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently started a sort of meta-furry blog, [adjective][species] and figured I'd share it around here.  The goal of the site is to write about the fandom: what it means to be a furry, with all our little quirks and differences, and all the neat things we do.  I post articles weekly along with the occasional addition, run a corresponding twitter feed (@adjspecies), FA page, and Google+ page.  We also aim to be hosting some of the information from Klisoura's Furry Survey and microsurveys, and are looking to take on additional writers interested in writing about topics along these lines.

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Attaman (Dec 11, 2011)

In some areas the blog is interesting, and looks to be well researched, but in others, well... My complaints have been voiced before in Klisoura's Furry Survey threads. Unless you're looking at a basic yes-no question (Ex: Do you Fursuit), you have to take the answers with a hefty grain of salt. Unfortunately, a great deal of your articles that site said survey do not do so. In one, you make a comment about how sexual content may not be as common as perceived, before linking to a capture from K's survey about the perceived sexuality of the fandom. Not too bad there, you cite your work... but it's how Furries perceive sex and its importance in the fandom. And how they think non-Furries respond to it. You're looking at a zero-quality-control Furry poll's question about Furry v Mundane. This is about the same as asking a Birther how they feel about Obama. You're going to, predominantly, get some very weighted answers (which the link you use even shows: Fandom members go "We have no smut at all", then go "BUT THEM ICKY MUNDANES THINK IT NOTHING BUT!").

K's Survey is useful in a few regards, but always be careful when using it (or surveys like it) as a source. Never, _ever_ underestimate the victim complex / ass covering (when not with a 'sona they like) that Furries will partake in online, even in surveys that are intended to be taken seriously, semi-objectively, and for within-fandom purposes. The best way I can suggest to get some... interesting, facts is to lurk around the mainsite and forums of several major sites (as well as a few boards on some major Furry Image Boards, perhaps even a few IRC's if you can spare the time). You'll find some very, _very_ interesting differences between what is often put down on Furry surveys (Ex: I dun care about the porn and mundanes blow it out of proportion), and what is done in practice (Ex: Goddamn mundanes can't tolerate me printing my Furry Porn in their library, FURSECUTION!*).

Overall, your blog isn't bad. It has a reasonable amount of humor (/ attempts thereof), it cites itself in places, it answers questions / addresses subjects normally ignored (ex: The oft-taboo stereotypes), and it's not a complete eyesore to open the page to. 

*For similar stories on this subject, feel free to talk with Zeke here on the forum. Many, many fun Library stories to be had, not all Furry related!


----------



## makyo (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey, thanks for your comments!  I understand your concerns with the data from the survey (and trust that they've all been voiced on the proper channels), but feel the need to state that my goal is to explore these differences between data provided and what can be viewed of the fandom from the inside, not just rehashing survey results, which I've also done: the visualizations were mine from a while back.  I guess what I mean to say is that the dichotomy of what we say versus what we do is interesting in and of itself; I brought up the difference between how sexual we perceive ourselves to be versus how sexual we imagine the public perceives us to be as an example of that.  If there is to be an overarching theme to the site (or, at least, my articles on it), that's it for sure.

Also, I worked in a library for several years and saw much of this - people being picked up by the FBI for child porn, trying to have sex in the labs, watching porn in the open.. what a mess )


----------

